# 1st full detail - Speed Yellow 2005 Porsche 996 C4S (pic intensive)



## Ess_Three (Dec 19, 2007)

Despite promising myself I didn't need another time consuming, potentially expensive hobby…and declaring I'd never get hooked on 'detailing'…it appears I have.

So, here's my first attempt...please be gentle!

The plan was simple...I had 2 days to get the prep work done, before stuupnorth arrived and set to with his PC.
I had all the 'gear' I thought I'd need…as much advice as I could take in (thanks Rich and Clark at Polished Bliss) so off I went…

Day 1:

Wheels off and cleaned…the car is 3 ½ years old and the wheels have never been off before (by me, at least) and have no form of protective coating on them.
They've been looked after - of sorts - by cleaning with various wheel cleaners over the years…and tar spots removed regularly.

They weren't too bad to start with:










Although the insides were far from clean!










So, out with the Megs Super De-greaser (4:1) and a stiff brush…










Then Autobrite's Glue and Tar and a stiff brush…










A quick clean with Bilberry Safe Wheel Cleaner (7:1) and then onto claying inside and out with Griots Garage clay and their Speed Shine lube.
Better…









Any stone chips like the one pictured:










…had the raised surfaces carefully filed/sanded down and the 'hole' filler with Porsche Arctic Silver touch-up paint.
Once the paint had hardened, it was polished flush using Griots Garage Fine Hand Polish to give as good a repair as I can achieve with my skills.

4 coats of Poorboys Wheel Sealant later…and they look like this










Whilst the wheels were off, the brake calipers were cleaned with Megs De-greaser (4:1) and a stiff brush, then again using Bilberry Safe Wheel Cleaner (7:1).

Arches were de-greased with De-greaser (4:1), tar removed using Glue and Tar and a stiff brush…then dressed with ArmourAll (I know, I know…it's all I had - it turns out I hadn't bought everything I'd need whilst at Polished Bliss)

Anyway…the brakes/arches now look like this:



















That was enough for day 1. That was 6 hours worth…

Day 2:

Luggage compartment. Not too bad…a little messy…










Hoovered out, and plastics dressed with Poorboys Natural Look Dressing.










Interior not too bad either..again, just a little messy…










Hoovered out, leather (door cards, seats, rear trims, dash) all cleaned with Autoglym Leather cleaner and then fed with their Leather Care Crème.
Plastics dressed with Poorboys Natural Look Dressing.










The windows were then cleaned inside - not easy cleaning the inside of the rear window of a 911 if you are 6'3"!

Onto the outside…the car has all the front coated in Defendall paint protection film…so I'm going to struggle to get a great shine on that….but…in general it wasn't too bad:










The usual bug splats and for some reason, the rear wing makes this thing a tar magnet:










So, it was foamed using a mix of Megs Hyperwash and SSF (1 'pump' of each)










High pressure washed off, which took off the majority of the bugs etc, but left the tar.










A handwash using the usual method (using Megs Shampoo Plus) and a washmit, Autobrite's Glue and Tar was used to remove the tar spots, the whole car clayed with Griots Garage clay and their Speed Shine lube, and a further handwash.

A hose off left this:










Tar spots + muck cleaned off the exhaust tailpipes too…but no photos!
Car put back in garage.

That was enough for today…end of Day 2. Only the 5 hours today.

Day 3:

Stuupnorth arrives and gets to work.
Number plates taken off (should have done that yesterday, I know!)
Car masked up in the usual manner:










Always time for coffee!










This is what we were dealing with:




























The metalwork was polished using Menzerna RD3.02 using 4" Lake Country CCS light cut pads, several passes were carried out to remove the swirls.

The Defendall Paint Protection Film (Half way up the front wings and front compartment cover, front bumper, front splitter, sills, halfway up the rear quarters ad behind each wheel arch) was polished using Blackfire Gloss Enhancing Polish using 4" Lake Country CCS polishing pads (as suggested by Polished Bliss), several passes were carried out to remove the swirls, but this had little effect, and light swirling, water marks and some abrasions were still evident.

So, we switched to Menzerna 106FA Final Finish again using 4" Lake Country CCS light cut pads, and had better success with this product.
several passes were carried out to remove the swirls.
Blackfire Gloss Enhancing Polish using 4" Lake Country CCS polishing pads were then used as a final polishing stage.

The lights and rear reflector were then polished with Menzerna RD3.02 using 4" Lake Country CCS light cut pads until clear of swirls.

Finally, one coat of Menzerna FMJ was applied, followed by two coats of Raceglaze Series 55 wax.

I'm impressed…
There are still a few abraisions visible on the Defendall film…and most probably one or two left on the metalwork…but in the sunlight we were struggling to find them!




























That's it…9 hours later it's done.

Comments welcome…please be gentle…stu is an enthusiast and I'm a newbie…nothing more!
Thanks for reading...if you've stuck it out this far. :wave:


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Can I have your car ? :argie:

Looks great ! :thumb:


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

Superb job there on a fantastic car.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Great work - lovely looking car too :thumb:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Cracking first write up mate, i have just bought a house in Ellon when i move in fancy taking me for a spin i love porsche's.


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks pretty good to me fella.......:thumb:


----------



## hus55 (Apr 23, 2008)

very nice work indeed!

rich and clark are a great help for free advice [like the rest of the gurus here]

now tell me, what was the best product for cleaning that cr*p of the inside of the alloys? i need the formula...!


----------



## wezjones (Sep 16, 2007)

looks great, im doing a simlar car next Saturday but in red so will be interesting to see what that comes out,


----------



## Steve-z4 (Mar 17, 2008)

:argie:Looks fantanstic and an excellent write up.

ps how did you manage to get Paul Shane to detail your car:thumb:


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

WOW that looks amazing


----------



## Ess_Three (Dec 19, 2007)

Steve-z4 said:


> ps how did you manage to get Paul Shane to detail your car:thumb:


Bacon rolls, coffee an chockie biscuits. Cheap really!


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Seems a very thourough job. Top Marks:thumb:


----------



## clipstone (Nov 29, 2006)

Awesome mate - fantastic job.

Got to be one of the best models for the 996 too


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

that looks stunning 

really nice car


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Sex on wheels.


----------



## RS4 (Jul 17, 2007)

*Nice Job On Wheels & Porsche*

Like the job done on the wheels and of course your porsche looks fab, with friends like Rich and Clark yul be well tuned in, and with a helping hand from Stu sharing his expertise, nice job :buffer: :thumb:


----------



## Ess_Three (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks for the positive comments folks...

I can tke no credit for the PCing part..that was all Stu...and a damn good job he's done too.
Thank you very much Stu!


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Superb job mate :thumb:


----------



## stuupnorth (May 30, 2006)

*cheers*

No prob's anytime

Thanks for the Bacon rolls, coffee an chockie biscuits:thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Fantastic job mate!!

I so want that car, lol.


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

That is one sexy 996...awesome job:thumb:
And do i spot a SE Vrs in the background?


----------



## Ess_Three (Dec 19, 2007)

Yup...that's next!
Although Stu probably doesn't know it yet.

I have No708.


There's also a Satin Silver 5dr Mk3 Golf GTI 16v 'Anniversary' hiding in the garage too...for those eagle eyed enough to spot it.
One of 150. 
That needs a wee bit of paintwork...but it'll be getting the once over too at some point.


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

Gorgeous car and now looking the biz :thumb::buffer::doublesho


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Fappin' awesome detail gents - very impressed, and a definite show n shine contender for our site methinks (the e-mailed link has been safely saved in the competition entries folder!). Stu is one of those lovely guys who never shouts about what he can do, yet gets plenty of requests for help based on the results he delivers - a fine detailer indeed! And Glen my son, I know you said never, but hook, line and sinker springs to mind! Bravo! :thumb:


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Great thread. Superb write-up and correction work.

Really enjoy reading it


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Brilliant job, lovely car


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Cracking job, lovely colour too


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

One word - Stunning! :argie::argie: Superb job on a beautiful machine :thumb:


----------



## Ess_Three (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks for the positive comments folks...I guess something must be going right!


----------



## Ess_Three (Dec 19, 2007)

WX51 TXR said:


> Fappin' awesome detail gents - very impressed, and a definite show n shine contender for our site methinks (the e-mailed link has been safely saved in the competition entries folder!).


Why thank you..



> Stu is one of those lovely guys who never shouts about what he can do, yet gets plenty of requests for help based on the results he delivers - a fine detailer indeed!


He's a good lad...I've known Stu years...from way back when we both had Novas! A very genuine bloke.
He did a great job on my car...and so keen it's not sensible.



> And Glen my son, I know you said never, but hook, line and sinker springs to mind! Bravo! :thumb:


You think?









Drat!
See you soon for a polishing machine, pads, compounds etc...

Double drat!


----------



## stuupnorth (May 30, 2006)

*Ta!*

Thanks for the postive comments on the car

A big thank you must go to Glen for 'letting me lose' on his pride and joy:thumb:

And also to Rich and Clark(from polished bliss) for the free help with any problem or question that I've asked 
Top Blokes!!!!


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Looks good. Nice job.

Ess_three, are you from Audi-sport ??


----------



## pany (May 12, 2007)

A great job on a gorgeous car. Well done to both of you, the only problem is reading these makes me want to spend money to match your detailing collection!!


----------



## Ess_Three (Dec 19, 2007)

Jim W said:


> Ess_three, are you from Audi-sport ??


The very same..


----------



## Ess_Three (Dec 19, 2007)

pany said:


> A great job on a gorgeous car. Well done to both of you, the only problem is reading these makes me want to spend money to match your detailing collection!!


...and I aspire to own a collection like Stu's!
Sadly, just as I decide to buy one machine...he's moving onto No2. 
And wet sanding.

The very thought of 'sanding' makes me feel unwell!

Ah well...it's a steep learning curve, I suppose...just got to get on and practice things.


----------



## Evosid (Apr 7, 2007)

Glen,
Fantastic job mate. Only you could get addicted t yet another hobby. Looks as if you have spent a few £'s with our friends at Polished Bliss.
Give me a buzz when you next home as i would love to see your handywork up close and catch up

Sid


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

Excellent work chaps on a lovely car, great writeup too. :thumb:


----------



## Fuddle (May 4, 2008)

Brilliant write up, quality read - thanks!

p.s. sold my mk3 anniversary about 3 yrs ago, and have never got over it... brilliant little car it was!


----------



## Petrucci_M3 (Nov 9, 2007)

Gorgeous! Nice work man. The steering wheel is on the wrong side oy  lol


----------



## br3n (Jul 16, 2007)

fanstastic finnish!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

What a brilliant first full detail - thinking back to the first full detail I did on a car, it certainly wasn't as good as that, credit to you its come up looking superb! Well done


----------



## Ess_Three (Dec 19, 2007)

Evosid said:


> Glen,
> Fantastic job mate. Only you could get addicted t yet another hobby. Looks as if you have spent a few £'s with our friends at Polished Bliss.
> Give me a buzz when you next home as i would love to see your handywork up close and catch up
> 
> Sid


Will do Sid...
Speak soon.


----------



## Richo_427 (May 7, 2008)

Porker restored to her former glory !


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Top job. very nice finish indeed. Time for a cuppa??


----------



## tromppost (Jan 12, 2008)

good job and 9 hours well spent.


----------



## scd (May 21, 2008)

You know what they say....... Porsche, to small to get laid in..... but you get laid, soon as you get out...!


----------



## Zax (Jan 30, 2007)

You have made a superb job of that over the 3 days.:thumb:


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

wow

Beautiful job - Well done both !


----------



## Shaunp505050 (May 20, 2008)

Nice work


----------

